# Netflix Devices



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

How many devices do you have connected to your Netflix account and what kind. Just looking at my account i have reached my limit of 6 devices
XBOX 360
PS3 
Wii
Ipod Touch 2G
Laptop & Desktop

Haven't watched breadcast tv in a while 
I need help


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 4:
PS3
Xbox 360
iPod touch 3G
LG TV


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

None.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Just one, a Panasonic BR player.

Quality isn't HD, so I don't want to watch it.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I have used Netflix on the Samsung BD-5500C Blu-Ray player, PS3 and XBox 360. Although I have the activation disk for the Wii I haven't used it. I never watched on the computer either.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

(1) PS3's
(1) Xbox 360
(2) iPhone 4's
(1) iPad 3G
(1) Desktop PC


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Netflix is one of the reasons why people are disconnecting from Cable and DTH, as the 2Q10 earning reports indicated. I received a call from DirecTv yesterday, offering the Premiere package + NFL Sunday, for 60 dollars a month for the next five months, after which I can revert to my current package (i don't know if I would have had to ReUp for another 24 months, as I said I wasn't interested). Perhaps we have seen the inflection point after which we start seeing fewer and fewer PayTV subscribers.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Netflix is one of the reasons why people are disconnecting from Cable and DTH, as the 2Q10 earning reports indicated. I received a call from DirecTv yesterday, offering the Premiere package + NFL Sunday, for 60 dollars a month for the next five months, after which I can revert to my current package (i don't know if I would have had to ReUp for another 24 months, as I said I wasn't interested). Perhaps we have seen the inflection point after which we start seeing fewer and fewer PayTV subscribers.


The problem with Netflix is the streaming library is minuscule and does not offer CC. They also don't have your local sports team.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

1) ROKU
2) PS3
3) WII
4) PlayON
5) iPhone

By far, the best experience is with ROKU. I think ROKU will be the device that leads me to a home without "pay" TV once the kids are out of the house. I also have a NetGear DLNA player which will let me do HULU through PlayON, so I'd be set. HTPC, HULU, NetFlix, OTA and MLB.TV is about all I'd need.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

mikeny said:


> The problem with Netflix is the streaming library is minuscule and does not offer CC. They also don't have your local sports team.


Those that insist on sports will have no choice but PayTV. For everyone else, many options are available. But as more and more subs leave PayTV, those that remain will have to pay higher monthly prices. ESPN charges 4 dollars a month because so many subscribe to PayTV. As more leave PayTV, ESPN will ask for ever larger rate hikes, and those that remain will have to bear the burden.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

mikeny said:


> The problem with Netflix is the streaming library is minuscule and does not offer CC. They also don't have your local sports team.


I wouldn't expect Netflix to offer any sports team unless they appeared in a movie.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So which devices are "best" for Netflix, and why? (HD, interface, etc) I was surprised to read that BR-dvd players don't offer HD quality.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

itzme said:


> I was surprised to read that BR-dvd players don't offer HD quality.


??? Where did you hear that? I have a cheapo Insigna BD player and it plays the HD content from NetFlix just fine.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

0
No account


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

When I start a Netflix movie on my Samsung BD-C5500, it runs a bandwidth test and adjusts the picture quality accordingly. I get the HD indication sometimes, but often it is not (still a sharp picture, however).


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

2 PCs, PS3 and Wii.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

itzme said:


> So which devices are "best" for Netflix, and why? (HD, interface, etc) I was surprised to read that BR-dvd players don't offer HD quality.


I use my TV as my Netflix device most of the time because it offers the best picture (i.e. "HD" quality). But, the Netflix interface is sparse. It only lets you select and play things that are in your Instant Queue.

The WII has a much better interface, allowing you to browse "recent" additions by category as well as recommended titles and recently viewed titles. But, the picture quality from the WII isn't as good.

I have just three Netflix devices activated right now - the TV, WII, and my PC. But, I have several other things that can play Netflix streams including two Blu-Ray players.

-- Roger


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

iPhone
iPod touch
Roku player
Samsung Blu-ray player
Sony Blu-ray player
XP laptop


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the 360, the Wii and a Mac using Boxee hooked up to Netflix.

The 360's Netflix interface beats them all, hands-down. Boxee's app is slow and sometimes questionable. The Wii's is PAINFULLY slow. The 360 is fast and has a lot of selection options, not just those in your queue.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

XBOX 360 - Absolutely love Netflix through the XBOX 360, HD, easy interface, etc... So great.
PS3
Laptop
Desktop
iPod Touch 2G


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

If you need to add another cheaply. Check out Roku. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183483


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

naijai said:


> How many devices do you have connected to your Netflix account and what kind. Just looking at my account i have reached my limit of 6 devices
> XBOX 360
> PS3
> Wii
> ...


I've got a "five disc" NetFlix account and three Rokus. Oddly I've only ever paid $99 for each of them, I think. I might have paid more for the first one. Unless I've got one really close to my N router, the wireless feature kinda sucks and all three of my Rokus are the top of the line. Rather disappointing. The nice new feature of the Roku is the search box, which allows you to bypass the computer and add to your watch-list right from the Roku box. And the 720p PQ is very good. I rarely watch much D* content except for the Yankees games when I'm watching by myself.

Rich


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

In light of what I'm reading here, D* is in more trouble than it realizes. It also explains why they offered me the Premiere package with NFL Sunday for 5 months, for 60 dollars a month, at which point I could revert to my present plan (would I need to ReUp for another 2 years? -- I don't know. Right now, I'm month to month).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> *In light of what I'm reading here, D* is in more trouble than it realizes. *It also explains why they offered me the Premiere package with NFL Sunday for 5 months, for 60 dollars a month, at which point I could revert to my present plan (would I need to ReUp for another 2 years? -- I don't know. Right now, I'm month to month).


Their financial reports say otherwise.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Let's glance at operating results for D*, 2Q10. Net subscriber growth during quarter was 100K, versus 224K during the same period one year ago. The PayTV industry lost subscribers, for the first time ever, during 2Q10.

Sigma, I could be wrong, but there's just so much media a family can consume a day. And if there are more distribution channels for content, that works against PayTV. Especially with D* asking for more every month, in part due to the unreasonable demands of sports channels.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> In light of what I'm reading here, D* is in more trouble than it realizes. *It also explains why they offered me the Premiere package with NFL Sunday for 5 months, for 60 dollars a month,* at which point I could revert to my present plan (would I need to ReUp for another 2 years? -- I don't know. Right now, I'm month to month).


I received that same package 4 years ago, so it doesnt' really explain anything.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Let's glance at operating results for D*, 2Q10. *Net subscriber growth during quarter was 100K*, versus 224K during the same period one year ago. *The PayTV industry lost subscribers*, for the first time ever, during 2Q10.


Doesn't matter that they're not adding at the same pace, because that's bound to happen. They're still adding when everyone else is losing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> In light of what I'm reading here, D* is in more trouble than it realizes. It also explains why they offered me the Premiere package with NFL Sunday for 5 months, for 60 dollars a month, at which point I could revert to my present plan (would I need to ReUp for another 2 years? -- I don't know. Right now, I'm month to month).


I agree. I almost bailed out on D* a few months ago. But my son and my wife stopped me. First, neither could understand why I was building such a large system of HRs, then when I'm willing to back out they both quickly said that they needed D* for certain things you can't get on NetFlix. I'm kinda sure I'm not alone. And as the content online increases and everyone starts streaming 1080i or 1080p, there will be less reason for having a lot of DVRs. But, I don't really care as long as my family is happy.

Rich


----------

